# Ping Pong/Table Tennis in JLT



## hanasaleh (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello all.

I would like to ask if anyone knows of any* table tennis* facility in any of the towers in Jumeirah Lake Towers- JLT or in JBR which I can access.

I have my own pallets I just need a table.

Thank you,
Hana


----------



## vivek9 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Hana,

I have seen a table in Madina Tower and Dubai Gate tower, but it would be only for residents of those towers

I am currently in Cluster S and am looking for a place to play pingpong as well.

-Vivek


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

There is a table in Marina Heights Tower, and also 2 pool tables. but again I am not sure non-residents have access, maybe if you know anyone in there?


----------

